
Tic-Tac-Toe Implemented in Single Call to Printf() - samoshay
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/05/tic-tac-toe-implemented-in-single-call-to-printf/
======
jedimastert
The author originally wrote a paper provin that printf is Turing Complete [0].

Here is program itself and an actual, excellent write up [1].

@dang, you might consider switching the link to the GitHub. I don't think the
Hackaday article actually adds anything new.

[0]:
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurit...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurity15/sec15-paper-
carlini.pdf)

[1]: [https://github.com/carlini/printf-tac-
toe](https://github.com/carlini/printf-tac-toe)

------
sfoley
There’s a scanf in there...

------
smitty1e
Note that the #define statements spell "noughts and crosses" when read
vertically.

It's the little touches.

